# Natalie Portman und Benjamin Millepied haben geheiratet



## beachkini (6 Aug. 2012)

​
*Natalie Portman, 31, und Benjamin Millepied, 35, tauschten bereits im Juli Eheringe, doch seit gestern, 5. August, können sie sich nun auch ganz offiziell Mann & Frau nennen.*

Das Paar sagte vor all seinen Freunden und der ganzen Familie noch einmal "Ja". Die romantische Zeremonie fand bei Anbruch der Dunkelheit an der kalifornischen Küste statt und wurde jüdisch abgehalten.

Die Schauspielerin und der französische Tänzer lernte sich im Herbst 2009 am Set vom Ballett-Drama "Black Swan" kennen und lieben. Schon im Dezember 2010 waren sie verlobt und Natalie schwanger mit ihrem ersten Sohn, Aleph, 14 Monate.

Natalie erwägt nun, da sie die Möglichkeit hat, auch die französische Staatsbürgerschaft anzunehmen: "Das würde die frankophilen Träume von mir und meinem Vater perfekt machen. Mit 12 Jahren lebte ich in Paris und wurde nach Gilbert Bécauds Song "Nathalie" benannt. Alles in meinem Leben führte mich schon immer dazu, eines Tages eine französische Familie zu haben."

Es scheint, als hätte die hübsche Portman in Millepied den Traummann schlechthin getroffen! Wir gratulieren der Jungfamilie und hoffen, bald auch einen Blick auf Hochzeitsfotos erhaschen zu können.
(ok-magazin.de)


----------



## Q (6 Aug. 2012)

oha lass das den Stefan lesen  BIGAMIE  :thx:


----------



## Stefan102 (6 Aug. 2012)

Gigamie kann was feines sein 
Bilder dazu gibt es hier:
Natalie Portman - Wedding at Big Sure - 04.08.12 (x4) LQ - Celebs - Celeb Bilder Deutsche und Internationale Stars - Celebboard.net
... also nicht zur Bigamie, sondern von der Hochzeit rofl3


----------



## MarkyMark (6 Aug. 2012)

Im ersten Moment hatte ich gestern, als es bekannt wurde so bei mir gedacht: Hoffentlich verkraftet das der Stefan


----------



## Stefan102 (7 Aug. 2012)

Also die Meldung ist ja nicht neu - auch wenn sie jetzt erst in den USA geheiratet haben 
Die eigentliche Hochzeit war ja schon letztes Jahr in Frankreich.


----------



## MarkyMark (7 Aug. 2012)

..dann hattest du ja genügend Zeit zur Trauerbewältigung..würde vielleicht auch dein seltenes Auftreten hier erklären, da du immer noch ständig am Weinen bist happy09


----------

